# Historic Ship To Be Named In Portsmouth



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

HMS Clyde,the first ship to be built in Portsmouth Naval Base for nearly 40yrs will be named by Mrs Lesley Dunt,wife of Vice Admiral Peter Dunt.
HMS Clyde is the first ship constructed in the base since 1967 when the Leander Class frigate HMS Andromeda was buit
V.T.shipyard is also building sections of the Royal Navy's new Type destroyer at Portsmouth,but HMS Clyde is the first complete ship to emerge from the giant assembly halls at the site


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

HMS Clyde is being officially named today 7th September 2006. More than 1,000 guests will attend the event, which will include a firework and laser light display. 

The 286ft offshore partol vessel will be chartered to the Mod and deployed in the Falklands next Spring. David


----------

